# Trail buddy sour



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am not a confident person on trails.

A few friends and I went out, I didn't know the route. They turned a corner and blasted up a grass trail, leaving me to deal with a broncing, panicked horse. 

I am the BIGGEST advocate of riding at a pace that suits everyone. Have you considered asking your friends to slow down? I don't know of many horses that enjoy being left behind when the rest of the "pack" is leaving.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeepers, I wish you were my neighbor. We would make a good team riding together. I am sure I have the slowest horse known to man!

Is he as slow with one of your family members riding him? Maybe changing horse/rider combinations might make a difference...and then maybe not.
Some horses are just slower than others, but it can be frustrating riding with others when the horses are mismatched. I bought my slowpoke as a better trail companion for my husband's not-so-speedy gelding.
What happens if you put your gelding in the lead instead of following on the way back? I have had more than one horse pick up the pace (head come up and ears forward) when given the lead. It's like they have suddenly been given responsibility. Might try and see what happens.


----------

